# Top 10 Games of the Decade (2010-2020)



## Keishin (Nov 3, 2019)

End of the year means end of the decade.

Honorable Mentions: Witcher III, Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Skyrim, Devil May Cry 5, The Wolf Among Us,

*10. Zero Time Dilemma (2016)*
- When you take the best of VLR and condense it to a more manageable game you got one of the top 10 games of the decade.
*9. Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain (2015)*
- One of the most memorable beginning and ending sequences for any game ever. Kojima had a touch that no one can replicate.
*8. Persona 5 (2016)*
- Even when the story drags to hell all the time for no reason the boss fights still feel legit. Akechi fight was the best boss fight in the Persona series akin to the Demi-Fiend boss fight. It took all the usables I had to barely beat him.
*7. Digimon World Next Order (2016)*
- Digimon World 1 on PS1 is one of my favourite and most nostalgic games (along with 2003 from Digimon). Turn that into a current gen game with remastered soundtrack and +1 digimon to care for and I'm in there.
*6. Telltale's The Walking Dead (2012)*
- This game was so good that when I got to the momma's dinner party I told about that shit to my friend and he's been playing this junk series for like 4 years even after I dropped out.
*5. Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy (2013)*
- I used to GRIND the Professor Layton games. Although Unwound Future (2008) has the best written story in the series, I hold Azran Legacy at a pretty high level despite its rushed ending because of its worldbuilding and use of more main characters than the previous games as well as the fact that the game starts the same way the other games in the series end with grand stuff happening right off the bat. It's a good game to end the second trilogy with.
*4. Ace Attorney 6: Spirit of Justice (2016) *
- Spirit of Justice is also the last game of a second trilogy and it shares a lot of similarities with Azran Legacy as well (supernatural stuff happening more than previously and the game feels like Atlantis animated film or something). The game has a lot of far too slow pacing instead of rushing but other than that the build up to the plot twists was done much better than previously in the main series. The way how you slowly get towards the truth however just feels intriguing. When the game ending hits you just feel like "wow. fucking hell." This game sadly doesn't have interesting antagonists.
*3. Last Window: The Secret of Cape West (2010) *
- Very enjoyable game. This just leaves the player with a message.
*2. Dragon Quest XI: Echoes of an Elusive Age (2017)*
- Although the story in DQVIII: Journey of the Cursed King was better, this isn't far from it. DQXI has some fantastic presentation of the scenes and each of the cast gets fleshed out very well. Worldbuilding is fantastic as always and the journey feels right. The game doesn't feel like a rip-off, you get all your money's worth in one go, play the game and then just are left with a fulfilled feeling. 
*1. Miles Edgeworth Investigations 2 (2011)*
- Take half a dozen of the best AA villains and put them in a game with pacing and plot twists flying off the rails. In this game you don't investigate and go to court to talk about what you've already seen, no, here you investigate and have to shoot at all cylinders immediately. The game never stops and Edgeworth is ridiculously impressive here. I finished the fan translation right before AA6 so the downgrade was noticeable from Edgeworth to Wright.
GK2 is the greatest game of the decade.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Disquiet (Nov 3, 2019)

I assume that the absence of the preeminent masterpiece of the decade, Nier: Automata, is some sort of jest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 3, 2019)

Disquiet said:


> I assume that the absence of the preeminent masterpiece of the decade, Nier: Automata, is some sort of jest.


Nier Automata is the Tohsaka Rin or Emma Wattson of gaming.
Why no say Dark Souls 2


----------



## Garcher (Nov 4, 2019)

this is not a good list


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 4, 2019)

wait are we supposed to post our own lists or just tell OP that his list is dumb?


----------



## Simon (Nov 4, 2019)

You put Persona 5 over 4 Golden.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 4, 2019)

Simon said:


> You put Persona 5 over 4 Golden.


Give more space to current gen games . Otherwise id also put FFX/X-2 remaster etc.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 4, 2019)

chibbselect said:


> wait are we supposed to post our own lists or just tell OP that his list is dumb?



Both.


----------



## HawkEye13 (Nov 4, 2019)

In no particular order since deciding one will be a  war in my brain. 

1. Skyrim
2. GTA 5
3. Uncharted 4* - I played U2 this decade, if it counts I will put it over 4. 
4. Bloodborne
5. Dark Souls 3
6. Horizon Zero Dawn
7. Spiderman 2018
8. Sekiro
9. RDR2* - Still haven't finished this one 
10. God of war 2018

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rios (Nov 4, 2019)

FIFA 10
FIFA 11
FIFA 12
FIFA 13
FIFA 14
FIFA 15
FIFA 16
FIFA 17
FIFA 18
FIFA 19


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 4, 2019)

Okay this is pretty hard. There are a few great ones I just never got around to playing (RDR2, RE2, Mario Odyssey and Galaxy 2, Dragon Quest 11, Horizon Dawn Zero, Xenoblade Chronicles 2, Fire Emblem 3H, Outer Worlds, Persona 4G.)

None of these are perfect, but they left an impact on me. In no particular order:

ToZ: Breath of the Wild (2017)
Persona 5 (2017)
Nier: Automata (2017)
Fallout: New Vegas (2010)
Nine hours, Nine persons, Nine doors (2010)
Portal 2 (2011)
Xenoblade Chronicles (2012)
Bravely Default (2014)
Virtue's Last Reward (2012)
Tales of Berseria (2017)

Honorable mention: Radiant Historia, Mass Effect 2, Sakura Wars: So Long My Love, Stella Glow, LoZ: Link's Awakening, and Ace Attorney: Spirit of Justice. (I really should get around to playing the Edgeworth spin-offs.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 4, 2019)

In no particular order:

Xenoblade Chronicles 1
Xenoblade Chronicles 2
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Breath of the Wild
Splatoon 2
Kid Icarus Uprising
Gravity Rush 2
Bloodborne
Monster Hunter 4 U
Fire Emblem Awakening

Love the Xenoblades, obviously. They're all flawed but very beloved epics that I hold very close to my heart, but 1 was the least flawed of them all. Can't wait to see what improvements the Definitive Edition will make to make it my GotD list for the next decade as well. Breath of the Wild had some absolutely magical moments I won't forget anytime soon. Splatoon 2 has a great feel to it even moreso than the first and is always a blast to play. Kid Icarus was full of great characters and crazy twists and had tons of content and things to unlock. And it was absolutely hilarious. Gravity Rush 2 was a dream to play, flying around everywhere and it had a very charming cast of characters, led by the wonderful MC Kat. Bloodborne I often found playing infront of family and friends, so there was lots screaming and raging and laughing and it was always tons of fun. MH4U was perfection of the classic MH formula. FE Awakening didn't have much in terms of plot, lore or strategy, but the combination of the matchmaking mechanics and the time travelling war orphans finally meeting their parents made for a very compelling and emotional experience. Craziest part was is that despite it making up a good chunk of the game's content, nearly all of that was purely optional.

Honorable mentions - Dragon Quest 11, Mario Odyssey, Bravely Default, Etrian Odyssey IV, Persona 5, Red Dead Redemption 2, SMT IV, Rune Factory 4, Doom, Fire Emblem 3H, Mario 3D World, Monster Hunter Genarations Ultimate, Astral Chain, Bayonetta 2, A Link Between Worlds, Vanquish and Skyward Sword.

Of them all, DQ11 is the closest to being in the top 10. And it's placement is not solid cause I just beat it and haven't been able to stew on it for as long as the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 4, 2019)

Come in


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2019)

Simon said:


> You put Persona 5 over 4 Golden.


persona 4 was mid


----------



## Kroczilla (Nov 5, 2019)

Fall out new vegas
Football manager 2012
Total war: Shogun 2
Skyrim
Saint's Row 3
Mass effect 2
Call of duty Black ops 1
Call of duty MW 2
Far cry 3
Shadow fight 2


----------



## Keishin (Nov 5, 2019)

The World said:


> persona 4 was mid


P4 is definitely the most balanced persona game, 10 floors for an arc is ideal, not that tartaros or p5 shit


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yakuza 0
The Last Of Us
Far Cry 3
Zero Escape 999
Arkham Knight
DB FighterZ
GTA 5
Sonic Mania
Sniper Elite 4
Yakuza Kiwami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Nov 5, 2019)

I’m mostly into Nintendo, so that will very much show in my list. 

1. The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
2. Animal Crossing: New Leaf
3. Pokémon Black/White
4. Pokémon Black 2/White 2
5. Persona 5
6. Ace Attorney: Spirit of Justice
7. Pokémon X/Y
8. Pokémon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire
9. Assassin’s Creed Odyssey
10. Super Mario Odyssey

Persona 5 and Assassin’s Creed Odyssey are my introductions to those series. Yes, I very much want to play P4G but I haven’t had a consistent income since playing P5 to even be able to think about purchasing a Vita.

Also total Pokémon overkill, I know. And that’s funny considering how much the last three years of Pokémon has been so bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 5, 2019)

Harmonie said:


> I’m mostly into Nintendo, so that will very much show in my list.
> 
> 1. The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
> 2. Animal Crossing: New Leaf
> ...


Buy Digimon Cyber Sleuth, CS Hacker's Memory and Next Order


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2019)

Keishin said:


> Stuff



Thread talks shit but Last Window, Ace Attorney 6 and Investigations 2 are top tier shit.


----------



## trance (Nov 7, 2019)

1. bloodborne
2. dragon's dogma: dark arisen
3. dark souls
4. super smash bros ultimate
5. gta 5
6. blasphemous
7. borderlands 2
8. nier: automata
9. dark souls 2/3
10. skyrim


----------



## Francyst (Nov 7, 2019)

In no order:
Nier: Automata
Yakuza 0 
Red Dead Redemption
Red Dead Redemption 2
Detroit Become Human
God of War
The Last of Us
Persona 5
A Way Out
Mass Effect 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuji (Nov 7, 2019)

- Assassin's Creed Origins + Odyssey
- Total War, Warhammer 2 + 3 Kingdoms
- Nier Automata
- Breath Of The Wild
- Ys VIII
- Pokemon Go
- TERA (2012 - 2015)

I think the most overrated games are Witcher 3 and Nier Automata. Even though Nier is on my list, it's not like it was a mind blowing experience I just really liked the combat and 2B was an awesome character. As for the Witcher 3... I seriously don't understand why people love this so much, the only think I really enjoyed in the game was Gwent.


----------



## Simon (Nov 8, 2019)

Yuji said:


> - Assassin's Creed Origins + Odyssey
> - Total War, Warhammer 2 + 3 Kingdoms
> - Nier Automata
> - Breath Of The Wild
> ...


I have a hard time believing you don't understand the love around The Witcher 3 when Breath of the Wild and AC Origins/Odyssey is on your list, which by the way both those AC games were heavily influenced by TW3.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 8, 2019)

DOOM 2016 definitely deserves to be in the top 10 list


----------



## Yuji (Nov 8, 2019)

Simon said:


> I have a hard time believing you don't understand the love around The Witcher 3 when Breath of the Wild and AC Origins/Odyssey is on your list, which by the way both those AC games were heavily influenced by TW3.



Other than being open world they are barely anything like the witcher 3.


----------



## Simon (Nov 8, 2019)

Combat, world building, story-telling/quest structure, leveling/skill trees, I could name off a bunch. Or the directors out of the Montreal studio that worked on the games literally saying TW3 influenced the open-world RPG direction the series took.

But that doesn't answer my question, you have the two newest AC titles on your list, which were influenced by TW3, and yet you don't understand the buzz around it? Have you played it? I actually quite enjoyed the two newest AC games, as someone who absolutely hated the series there for awhile.

 I think both AC Origins/Odyssey and TW3 have great worlds, but if I were to compare quest structure, dialogue choices/options, and overall storytelling TW3 is superior.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2019)

I can't hate you for having 2 AA games in your top 4. Still gotta play Investigations 2.


----------



## trance (Nov 9, 2019)

HawkEye13 said:


> In no particular order since deciding one will be a  war in my brain.
> 
> 1. Skyrim
> 2. GTA 5
> ...



you have ds3, sekiro and bb but not ds1? wait, have you not played it yet?


----------



## HawkEye13 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> you have ds3, sekiro and bb but not ds1? wait, have you not played it yet?



No, I haven't. I had always find it hard to play old games. 

I was looking forward to that remastered but they half-assed it .

If they made a remake in the future, I will pick it up.


----------



## Stein (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm still stuck in the 2000's as far as games go but listed below are a few which really impressed me.

Downwell
The Last of Us
MGSV
Dark Souls
Skullgirls 
Witcher 3
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons


----------



## trance (Nov 9, 2019)

HawkEye13 said:


> I was looking forward to that remastered but they half-assed it .



yea i hear that alot but nevertheless, its still dark souls; same bosses, same gameplay, same lore, etc

play it cuz with remastered, dark souls is done


----------



## Yuji (Nov 9, 2019)

Simon said:


> Combat, world building, story-telling/quest structure, leveling/skill trees, I could name off a bunch. Or the directors out of the Montreal studio that worked on the games literally saying TW3 influenced the open-world RPG direction the series took.



Combat in Origins and Odyssey is absolutely nothing like Witcher 3, especially Odyssey. Unless you're referring to the fact that they have swords that don't share the same functions

You saying story telling/skill trees doesn't mean anything that could describe literally 1000's of games. Instead of giving vague statements, give specifics. Hopefully it's not things like 'bayek rides a horse and so does geralt'.



Simon said:


> But that doesn't answer my question, you have the two newest AC titles on your list, which were influenced by TW3, and yet you don't understand the buzz around it? Have you played it?



'Influenced' is a nigh meaningless word, and they only referred to the open world influence which is again quite vague. There are not that many similarities aside from the skeletons of the open world and even this is done far better in Origins/Odyssey as you have to load to get to many places in the Witcher.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 9, 2019)

all open world games feel either Skyrim or GTA


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 10, 2019)

Bloodborne
The Last of Us
Demon Souls
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Uncharted 4
Dark Souls
Mass Effect 2
Witcher 3
Skyrim
Persona 5


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 11, 2019)

>Putting Assassins Creed on your top ten list in 2019

Okay. Give up your gamer cards and go sit in the corner facing the wall.


----------



## Francyst (Nov 11, 2019)

Yuji said:


> I think the most overrated games are Witcher 3 and Nier Automata. Even though Nier is on my list, it's not like it was a mind blowing experience I just really liked the combat and 2B was an awesome character. As for the Witcher 3... I seriously don't understand why people love this so much, the only think I really enjoyed in the game was Gwent.


Witcher is the *only* game I can't see why anyone would like it.

Trash clunk gameplay
Boring characters
Boring dialogue
Bad story

I think they probably bought all the love with all those "free dlcs" around launch. A ton of people were worshiping them for handing back content they cut out of the game. "SEUFKGSDYG GUYS WE DONT DESERVE CDPR. EA WOULDVE SOLD THIS TO US FOR $60 OMG. WHAT. AN ALT OUTFIT??? PLEASE CDPR IM HAVING HEART PALPITATIONS"

Only positive things I can say is that the world looks nice and the OSTs are amazing.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 11, 2019)

If you don't have Yakuza 0, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Keishin (Nov 11, 2019)

lol yakuza


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

So you have bad taste in games too.

Heck for one, Danganronpa is just an objectively better series than Zero Escape.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> If you don't have Yakuza 0, you're doing it wrong.


I'd argue 5 is the best Yakuza game, and if you've played them all, 6 has more enjoyment than 0.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

In no order:

Yakuza 5
Persona 5
Spellforce 3
Danganronpa 2
Resident Evil 7 (in vr)
The Banner Saga trilogy (all one story and it's bite sized, I'd say 2 is the best)
Shadowrun: Dragonfall
Astro Bot: Rescue Mission
Gravity Rush 2 (if you ignore most of the side quests)
Tabletop Simulator


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> I'd argue 5 is the best Yakuza game, and if you've played them all, 6 has more enjoyment than 0.



Very close. But 5 ran like garbage on ps3. And there are a lot of things missing from 6, but the story is nice


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Very close. But 5 ran like garbage on ps3. And there are a lot of things missing from 6, but the story is nice


Kuze was waifu asf, and the ending for 0 post credit with the watch is tear inducing, but 5 makes you so damn invested in haruka for 6.

Anyway, 5 has like a unique mechanic for each character that changes up how they fight and has by far the most content of any game, and it's more or less genuinely fun/unique content. Stuff like being a taxi driver, baseball being revamped for whatever his name was, hunting being straight mgs3 as hell, etc etc.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> Kuze was waifu asf, and the ending for 0 post credit with the watch is tear inducing, but 5 makes you so damn invested in haruka for 6.
> 
> Anyway, 5 has like a unique mechanic for each character that changes up how they fight and has by far the most content of any game, and it's more or less genuinely fun/unique content. Stuff like being a taxi driver, baseball being revamped for whatever his name was, hunting being straight mgs3 as hell, etc etc.



5, once on ps4, would be very close to being my favorite.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> 5, once on ps4, would be very close to being my favorite.


I'm just upset they went with the remaster route, and not the remake route.
Hopefully they remake Kenzan, western port Ishin, and remake Dead Souls (the game's main issue was how it ran)


----------



## Keishin (Nov 15, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> So you have bad taste in games too.
> 
> Heck for one, Danganronpa is just an objectively better series than Zero Escape.


dangnronpa is a shit game series
ZE is leagues, leagues, leagues better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Kroczilla said:


> Fall out new vegas
> _*Football manager 2012*_
> Total war: Shogun 2
> Skyrim
> ...


Still played till date... in year 2118...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Any list with Uncharted, DBFZ, PES, Batman, Skyrim


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2019)

Nier Automata
Persona 5
Devil May Cry 5
REmake
REmake 2
Zelda Breath of the Wild
Bayonetta (localized in 2010)
Bayonetta 2
Blasphemous
Bloodstained
Honorable mention: Smash Ultimate, RDR2 and Nioh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sonic Mania



Want to add this one too.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

What sort of game is Blasphemous?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)

Luey said:


> What sort of game is Blasphemous?



The penitent kind. :gitgud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The penitent kind. :gitgud


RPG, Horror, Action, Point and click..?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

and no dont ask me to google... i rather interact with men than the all knowing machine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)

@Luey it's a Metroidvania. So I guess action-adventure.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh i see. action game. so its that good huh... time to consult the all knowing machine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)

Sorry I can't tell you more. Am on my phone now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 2, 2019)

Luey said:


> Oh i see. action game. so its that good huh... time to consult the all knowing machine



It has a decent amount of everything. Technically nothing is outstanding. The combat, platforming, level design are all decent but never out of this world. However the setting, plot, enemy designs, backgrounds, and music is something else. They all mesh together very well giving an immersive high that's akin to a gory euphoric journey. It really feels like a blasphemous pilgrimage. It's grade A escapism for me. Reason why I love the Metroid and Castlevania games is that the journey/experiences in those games are so secluded from the in-game world, while still having effect/affect type connection to everything.

These guys called the game kitchen, who are probably working from a literal kitchen, managed to create an interactive narrative far more engaging and fun than most AAA budget narrative-based games have. It sure as hell beats any Sony published SP game that came out in this decade.

It's the perfect example of why you should give out crumbs instead of spoon-feeding the player on what they're supposed to feel/comprehend.

The Penitent One is a sick protag, and he doesn't utter a single line throughout the game. And with good reason. None of that "haaaaahhhu-ing" Link does to link the player to the avatar. He shuts the fuck up, cuz he made a vow of silence as his penance.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 2, 2019)

HawkEye13 said:


> In no particular order since deciding one will be a  war in my brain.
> 
> 1. Skyrim
> 2. GTA 5
> ...



Bad taste

Then again you're a Mihawk fan so it's to be expected


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 4, 2020)

The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> This is the last year I can say Zero no Kiseki. So I'm doing it now~



Has that been translated?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 4, 2020)

God said:


> Has that been translated?



The unedited translation is all translated, just not edited. So it's direct, and it has grammatical errors here and there but it doesn't put much of a damper on it. Especially considering due to licensing BULLSHIT we may never even get that game in America.

That said a high quality translation will be released shortly by a fan team. Actually it adds features too so you could argue it will be more a remaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 4, 2020)

Skyrim.


----------



## Karma (Jan 4, 2020)

The Witcher 3


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2020)

Djomla said:


> Skyrim.



Its ironic that this would technically count for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 4, 2020)

Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2020)

Any some contenders for me:

Red Dead Redemption 
Fallout: New Vegas
Dark Souls 1
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked
Halo: Reach
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Hotline Miami 1 & 2
Dishonored 
Metal Gear Rising Revengeance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 5, 2020)

I mean Skyrim aint the best game but it did define the Decade lol for good or ill.


----------



## Xebec (Jan 5, 2020)

Xenoblade Chronicles 
Bloodborne
Mass Effect 2
God of War 2018
Nier Automata


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2020)

Demon/Dark Souls
Witcher 2/3
God of War
Devil May Cry 5
REmake 2
RE7
Nier A
Divinity 2 OS
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked
Metal Gear Rising Revengeance
Doom
Dragons Dogma
Portal 2
Monster Hunter World
Fallout NV
Control
Mass Effect 2
Yakuza 0
Hollow Knight
Bloodstained
Guacamelee
Dead Cells
Ori
AM2R

Fuck I feel like I'm forgetting some shit way too many good games this decade


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2020)

@God something got fucked while merging so I had to delete your post.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 5, 2020)

Dark Souls
Bloodborne
Nier Automata
Yakuza 0
Yakuza Kiwami 2
REmake 2
Devil May Cry 5
The Walking Dead S1
Journey
Spec Ops The Line

maybe?


----------



## JayK (Jan 5, 2020)

It's honestly impossible to create a list of 10 games and then say _those are the top games of the decade _while keeping a straight face on the matter.

Whetever it is Dark Souls, Breath of the Wild, The Witcher, DotA/League, Fortnite (yes I said it), The Witcher 3, Nier, Persona or any other release leaving a prolounged impression on the video game world.

If you wanna take the game of the decade title in the most literal way then the only correct answer is Skyrim though.


----------



## 12771a (Jan 6, 2020)

Kudos for acknowledging DMC5. Damn amazing game, still playing it to this day. Just has the perfect gameplay you'd expect for a vg. They need to make the vergil dlc for it already.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2020)

The World said:


> Demon/Dark Souls
> Witcher 2/3
> God of War
> Devil May Cry 5
> ...





Jon Snow said:


> Dark Souls
> Bloodborne
> Nier Automata
> Yakuza 0
> ...



Y'all motherfuckers need to post more if this is what your gayming tastes are like.


----------



## Milady (Jan 15, 2020)

Bloodborne
Bloodborne DLC: The Old Hunters
Uncharted 4
Uncharted: Lost Legacy
Horizon Zero Dawn
Final Fantasy XV Royal Edition 
The Last of Us
Detroit: Becoming Human
Life is Strange
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep

Had to include the Bloodborne DLC because it felt like a standalone short game (comes with its own Strategy Guide Book).  Kinda like Uncharted Lost Legacy.


Also PS4 only


----------



## Keishin (Feb 2, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> I mean Skyrim aint the best game but it did define the Decade lol for good or ill.


meme more than a game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Feb 3, 2020)

Rios said:


> FIFA 10
> FIFA 11
> FIFA 12
> FIFA 13
> ...


Where is FIFA 20?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Where is FIFA 20?



In the trash where it belongs.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Feb 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In the trash where it belongs.


It’s not trash... It’s the best football –best sport in the world– game. Personally I like it more than the other editions.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 3, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> It’s not trash... It’s the best football –best sport in the world– game. Personally I like it more than the other editions.


when sumn asks you to come to play ball they mean basketball not soccer


----------



## NearlyEnough (Feb 3, 2020)

Keishin said:


> when sumn asks you to come to play ball they mean basketball not soccer


What the hell is soccer? It's football... the best and most popular sport in the world.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 3, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> What the hell is soccer? It's football... the best and most popular sport in the world.


nope


----------



## NearlyEnough (Feb 3, 2020)

Keishin said:


> nope


Football is the most popular sport in the world by far and it's also the best and most enjoyable to watch and play.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 3, 2020)

NearlyEnough said:


> Football is the most popular sport in the world by far and it's also the best and most enjoyable to watch and play.


Association Football (officially Soccer) is overrated---


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2020)

I vote for TW101 and Astral Chain

And Xenoblade

And Guilty Gear

And Monster Hunter

And Witcher 3


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 8, 2020)

Bloodborne

Witcher 3

Persona 5

Devil May Cry 5

Alien Isolation

Last of Us

Yakuza 0

Red Dead Redemption

Darksiders 2

Doom 2016


----------

